
Visualizing Tensor Operations with Factor Graphs - MindSustenance
https://rajatvd.github.io/Factor-Graphs/
======
MindSustenance
Hey everyone,

I've written a new blog post ([https://rajatvd.github.io/Factor-
Graphs/](https://rajatvd.github.io/Factor-Graphs/)) on an awesome
visualization tool that I recently came across -- factor graphs. Initially, I
encountered them in the context of message passing on graphical models, but
soon realized that they are useful in more general contexts.

This is the first post in a series that covers the basics and mainly focuses
on understanding how factor graphs work as a visualization tool, along with a
cool example of a visual proof using them. In future posts, I plan to cover
algorithms like message passing and belief propagation using this
visualization framework.

I made the animations using
manim([https://github.com/3b1b/manim/](https://github.com/3b1b/manim/)), a
math animation tool created by the amazing 3blue1brown. I built a small
library,
manimnx([https://github.com/rajatvd/manimnx](https://github.com/rajatvd/manimnx)),
on top of manim to help interface it with the graph package networkx. You can
find the code for the animations in this github repo:
[https://github.com/rajatvd/FactorGraphs](https://github.com/rajatvd/FactorGraphs).

Feedback is welcome!

